# Feral youngster - HELP



## Willis (Oct 28, 2013)

I work for a local animal charity, predominantly with domestic animals. Recently we were handed a 3 week old, feral pigeon. I have had some experience in a wildlife hospital so took her home. Willis is now 8 weeks old and doing very well, bar one thing. She is totally imprinted on me. I don't want her to live a life in captivity however I don't feel she is able to be released back into the city where she came from. I can't keep her as I have 4 cats who are already very interested in her. I do however have 2 options. One is to send her somewhere where they have an Aviary. She could live in there to start with and move on to their dovecot. However they have over 50 dogs and I feel that her tamemness would make her a sitting target. 

The second option is to send her to my brothers. He has a dovecot containing 4 doves and a city pigeon. 

What do you suggest? I already knew what great characters pigeons were and have long been keen to change peoples perceptions. But I didn't expect to be so in love with her! She follows me everywhere. If I take her in the garden she comes and sits on my shoulder. Argh! What am I to do people? Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Willis said:


> I work for a local animal charity, predominantly with domestic animals. Recently we were handed a 3 week old, feral pigeon. I have had some experience in a wildlife hospital so took her home. Willis is now 8 weeks old and doing very well, bar one thing. She is totally imprinted on me. I don't want her to live a life in captivity however I don't feel she is able to be released back into the city where she came from. I can't keep her as I have 4 cats who are already very interested in her. I do however have 2 options. One is to send her somewhere where they have an Aviary. She could live in there to start with and move on to their dovecot. However they have over 50 dogs and I feel that her tamemness would make her a sitting target.
> 
> The second option is to send her to my brothers. He has a dovecot containing 4 doves and a city pigeon.
> 
> What do you suggest? I already knew what great characters pigeons were and have long been keen to change peoples perceptions. But I didn't expect to be so in love with her! She follows me everywhere. If I take her in the garden she comes and sits on my shoulder. Argh! What am I to do people? Any advice would be gratefully received.


I think your brothers place sounds smashing! she/he would have company and fed regulary, when pigeons start maturing and knowing what sex they are they want to find a mate and are not as needy. life out in the dovecote will be a nice life. I would train her with a net on the dovecote with the others in there, but wait till she is strong at flying before putting her there.


----------



## Willis (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply. I am just assuming she is a girl but I don't know! She has two tail feathers that aren't fully grown yet, the others are all there. She is flying a lot in the house. She will follow me round. She is also now eating completely independently. That took a while as she is a typical pigeon and would rather someone fed her. I know the doves took a while to accept the last city pigeon that went there to rest and recuperate and didn't leave. Do you think now they have accepted that pigeon, they will accept Willis more readily? Also what is the best thing to feed her now. She has a wild bird seed which I have supplemented with lentils and split peas. Does that sound ok?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the food sounds great, I would give your bro some when you take "her" there. I would wait till the pigeon is not as needy and has matured some. you may want to start reducing the handling and baby talk now.


----------



## Willis (Oct 28, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> the food sounds great, I would give your bro some when you take "her" there. I would wait till the pigeon is not as needy and has matured some. you may want to start reducing the handling and baby talk now.


Ha ha how did you know I would be baby talking her!!!Or is it just something these pigeons get out of you! I try to reduce the handling but the minute I walk in the room she is on me. I notice that she is pretty nervy of new people though, which has to be a good thing. 

So the food is ok? Phew I am glad about that. Man can she make a mess with it though. Not sure if she eats it or just tries to see how far across the room she can scatter it!


----------

